

Ask HN: What makes for a great mobile/tablet shopping experience? - msomers

This holiday season has shown that mainstream consumers are moving to more and more online shopping being done on mobile and tablet devices.<p>What does this mean from a design and strategy perspective? How do we reinvent the online shopping experience to streamline and make it easier for customers on these devices.<p>Would love to get HN's thoughts.
======
orangethirty
What do you hate about online shopping?

